# [DUP] Fritz DSL unter Gentoo

## dersergio

Wie kann ich meine Fritzkarte unter Gentoo einrichten ???

----------

## amne

Einfach mal die Suchfunktion bemühen, die spuckt zum Thema Fritz einiges aus. Zum Beispiel den da:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=302348#302348

----------

